# Indradrive Problem



## Cytec (27 September 2016)

Hallo Forum-User,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit einem Indradrive Umrichter.

Der Umrichter ist betriebsbereit, jedoch gibt er über die SPS-Schnittstelle einen Fehler raus. im Fehlerspeicher selbst sind keine Meldungen. 
Nur im Logbuch sind diese Meldungen vermerkt (siehe Bild).



Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, da die Person von Bosch Rexroth selbst mir nicht helfen kann, bzw. nicht versteht wo das Problem liegt.

Evtl. hat auch jemand eine Nummer von einer Person die sich bei Bosch Rexroth besser damit auskennt.

MfG


----------



## Knaller (27 September 2016)

Moin

Das Logbuch vergiss erstmal.
Was da steht ist normal.   Nach dem Reboot durch läuft das System verschiedene ini's

1. Welcher Feldbus wird verwendet.     
2. welche Parameter sind auf gelegt

3 Welche Firmware wird benutzt.  18, 19 oder 20 er
Wobei bei der 20er gibt es Spezial Betreuung 

In der Logbuchanaylse mal den Hacken am gelben Feld weg machen und dann posten .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cytec (27 September 2016)

Also so kommen keine Fehler, bis auf den restart mit busausfall etc.

Firmware: 18
Parameter müsste ich morgen ein Bild machen aber an denen kann es eig nicht liegen, weil es laufen 13 weitere umrichter mit den selben Parametern.

Das einzigste was ich mir vorstellen könnte, ist, dass die verwendeten Parameter nicht von umrichter erkannt werden, wobei wir einen normalen Zyk. Datenaustausch haben.

--- es wurden Parameter von einem anderen Umrichter verwendet ( vom einen Umrichter gespeichert und dann auf den andren geladen). Könnte es daran liegen? Denn der Umrichter im Technikum war ein anderes Fabrikat,  jedoch laufen alle Umrichter mit der 18er Version.

Ich kann morgen ein paar Infos mehr dazu sagen( Bilder etc.) und ausführlich erklären.

Ps. Für Schreibfehler haftet mein Handy


----------



## Knaller (27 September 2016)

Moin
Also Parameter von einem anderen nicht baugleichen Regler kann zu Problemen führen.
1. sind die Firmware Release gleich?  
2. in indraworks können die Release nach geschaut werden.   Im Projektbaum auf den Regler  rechte Maustaste dann auf Eigenschaften.  
Technikum    Kautex ?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cytec (27 September 2016)

Okay danke dir werde morgen direkt mal danach schauen, hoffe das es daran liegen könnte, was natürlich fatal wäre da die Achse über ccd gekoppelt ist und ich ca 1024 Punkte einer Leitachse übertragen müsste.

Wie meinst du Kautex?

Komme von teamtechnik Freiberg.


----------



## Knaller (27 September 2016)

Jetzt wird das interessant 
Wird die Kurvenscheibe geändert ?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (27 September 2016)

Benutzt ihr den S/Pi Kanal?
Wer betreut euch LOHR Fellbach ? 

1. Sicherheitstechnik aktiv ?
2. Timing auf dem ccd Verbund ?
3 welche Steuerung wird verwendet? 
Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cytec (27 September 2016)

Oh Gott du fragst mich was 
Bin eig erst frisch ausgelernter Techniker und sollte eig an dem Projekt eingelernt werden, jedoch hat der, der mich einlernen soll ( 20 Jahre Erfahrung anscheinend, kein Schimmer wie man programmiert etc).

Also die Achse ist über eine virt. Achse mit einer andren Achse gekoppelt. Kurvenscheibe beträgt glaube ich 270grad. Der ccd Master, ist die Achse die den Fehler herausgibt. Angesteuert wird nur die virt. Achse. 
Im Technikum hat das ganze wunderbar funktioniert keine Fehler etc.

Ich denke mal das es wirklich an den unterschiedlichen Bautypen liegt. Habe mich auch schon mit Rexroth in Verbindung gesetzt, ohne Erfolg, da die Kontakt Person meinte es wäre der Zonenbus. Dies kann aber nicht sein da sonst alle Umrichter einen Fehler hätten und der entsprechende Fehlercode angezeigt wird.

Also falls du noch Fragen hast, kann ich die dir morgen genauer beantworten, wenn ich wieder vorm lappi Sitz.


----------



## Cytec (27 September 2016)

Werde mal morgen ausführlich das Problem schildern, mit allen Hintergrund Infos


----------



## Knaller (27 September 2016)

Moin

Hier mal eine Liste welche Info's ich brauche.
1.  Welche SPS 
2. Welchen Bus zwischen SPS und Regler setzt ihr ein.
3.  Die Virtuelle Achse wird angesteuert.    Wieviele Achsen folgen der virtuellen Achse. 
4. Im Fehlerfall bitte alle Parameter aller Beteiligten Achsen abziehen.  Wichtig alle Parameter  muss gezielt angewählt werden . 
5 In welchem Parameter wird der Fehler gemeldet.?




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cytec (28 September 2016)

Hallo Knaller,

also das genaue Problem, sieht wie folgt aus.

Wir haben eine Parametrierung aus unserem Technikum, auf einen Umrichter bei meinem aktuellen Projekt gespielt. --> Bauarten der Umrichter sind unterschiedlich.
Jetzt haben wir das Problem, das die Schnittstelle in der SPS uns einen Fehler liefert ( Komponenten Baustein-> Funktioniert einwandfrei bei den anderen Umrichtern).
Wenn ich mich jetzt mit Indraworks auf den Umrichter schalte, gibt der mir aber kein Fehlercode aus, bzw. zeigt keinen Fehler an. Auch nicht im Logbuch wenn alle Häkchen drin sind.

SPS: 319-3
Bus: Profinet
Virt. Achse: 2 Achsen folgen dieser Achse, aber nur eine bringt den komischen Fehler.

Fehler werden keine gemeldet bzw. kein Parameter Fehler.

Gruß


----------



## Knaller (28 September 2016)

Moin
Schick mir eine pn mit einer Telefonnummer ich melde mich dann 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

